# furniture dolly stand



## soymateofeo (Aug 5, 2016)

I absolutely apologize in advance because I am sure this ground has been covered.  However, I just cleaned out the garage and found 2 furniture dollies that could easily become a smoker stand. They are just the cheapo wood with carpet/Harbor Freight stands.  I was just going to cut some plywood that I have around to make a base.  Any reason why this would be a bad idea? In my mind the burner is high enough in the unit that it wouldn't catch the plywood on fire.  Am  I missing something?

Thanks

M


----------



## cmayna (Aug 5, 2016)

I am using them on both of my Masterbuilt propane & electric smokers.


----------



## soymateofeo (Aug 5, 2016)

Oh Sweet!  that's the info I was looking for!  What did you do?  put them right on the dolly or did you create some kind of base for them?


----------



## redrocker65200 (Aug 5, 2016)

I actually cut up a couple of scrap 2x4 I had and screwed some old casters to it.  Put my smoke vault on it and used screws and washers to hold the legs to the wood.  Works great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 6, 2016)

I just sat my MES right on the carpet.

Al


----------



## sampeshirl (Jul 1, 2021)

Hello, my friend. I want to tell my story, 3 years ago I created a cozy atmosphere  on my terrace, and because of heavy rains and snow, everything turned into garbage. I threw away more than half of the furniture. Fortunately, I saved my favorite table and painted it. After moving to London, I brought my tea table and ordered new and comfortable furniture on this site https://www.gardenfurniture.co.uk and I am happy that 5 years have passed and the furniture is as new. Very comfortable, soft and looks very stylish, I received a lot of compliments regarding the furniture, and the furniture was delivered to me for free. If you are interested, you can get acquainted with the prices and variety. Unfortunately, this is not one situation in my life. with unsuccessful purchase.


----------



## OldSmoke (Jul 15, 2021)

I was able to attach some casters on my Masterbuilt. Best mod ever.


----------

